# bluebook vs. bid clerk



## bassmasterour12 (Jan 18, 2011)

trying to find a good website for locating job leads. have checked out both of these sites and am just looking anyone familiar with these expressing their opinion


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Bluebook is decent, though the basic level is limited. You can receive invites but not actively look for work. Their paid upgrade is way too expensive. Here lately their website has gotten to be a real hassle. Pop-ups for every little thing.


----------



## bassmasterour12 (Jan 18, 2011)

*bluebook vs. bidclerk*

thanx for the response. have you found any bid sites to be helpful?


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Bluebook is the only one we've looked at so far. I haven't felt like paying the big up front costs with no idea of how well it will work for the others. I don't actually get much work from these invites. You are dealing with big GCs that expect you to work for nothing on commercial jobs. At some point it gets to be a hassle figuring out if it's even worth trying to work for them.


----------

